# Need a bike rental in Brno, Czech Republic



## Beaux (Nov 12, 2008)

Going to be on a business trip to Brno, Czech Republic this coming week and I have time to ride on Sunday. Anyone know where I can rent a decent bike?


----------



## brnobikes (Feb 7, 2013)

I know that this topic is quite old, but if someone will be interesting to visit Brno and rent a bike, we would like to offer our service -brnobikes.cz
We speak English (Russian, Czech), call us if you need more information!


----------



## CzechMTBholidays (Mar 7, 2017)

Or try singlkras: SINGLETRAIL Moravský kras. Newly buid excellent bike center very close to Brno with all services you may need (bike rental, bistro, amazing singletracks around, accommodation, etc.). 
Regards
Jan


----------



## CzechMTBholidays (Mar 7, 2017)

Should you be coming for any longer stay, have a look at our offer at Czech MTB holidays: CZECH MTB HOLIDAYS | Spend a great holildays in Czeh Republic.. We are organizing MTB trips for singletrack lovers, there's a lot to see and ride in the Czech Republic.
Have a good one, Jan


----------

